# A4 (B6/B7) Single DIN pictures or carputer



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Anyone on here installed a single DIN in an A4? either B6 or B7? I have a B7 Avant and am trying to figure out a system, I have searched various forums and most people install double DIN units, but I am trying to find pictures of a single DIN as I am more interested in music/SQ than movies/navigation.

As shallow as it sounds, I am worried that a single DIN will look like crap in the dash of the A4, its easily a double DIN (possibly bigger) sized opening and I don't want to have something that sticks out like a sore thumb.

The other option I am looking into is a carputer, I have only done minimal research at the moment, but it would seem I can put together a decent system to include processing/GPS/Bluetooth etc for the equivalent price of a standalone DD unit. I currently have the Bose system in the Audi, and (not sure if anyone is familiar) would plan to remove all the Bose amp etc from the right side of the trunk and install the carputer there, and fiberglass a sub in on the left side of the trunk.

Anyone have much experience with carputers? how do they stack up against a decent single DIN, or an Alpine W-unit + H701? 

Thanks.


----------

